# Can childbirth fracture your pelvis?



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can it?


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

the coccyx will normally toggle some times it "breaks" in order to toggle- my chiropractor says that technically it doesn't break but can toggle so far out of joint that it causes pain because the attached ligaments are stretched or injured and the bone may or may not move back to the old position

the other thing that can happen is the symphysis pubis can tear/seperate this is connective tissue that attaches at the top front of the pelvis and it responds to hormones and prostaglandins in pregnancy/labor so can be very loose or can tear -


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, to what mwherbs has said. And to be very clear, this is NOT fracturing the pelvis. It is a natural separation at places where there are joints between the various pelvic bones; yes it can be painful and need some adjustment help to realign and re stabilize (tho not always). This capacity for separation is part of the beauty of our ability to birth!


----------

